# Powerflex 700



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You following a process signal, or just giving it a run input?


----------



## Susanta shaha (Jan 30, 2015)

You can change the Frequency 50 or 60 to low. then you get lower RPM.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

psobero said:


> Which parameter controls the speed on a powerflex 700??


Um, most of them do, I'm one way or another.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

psobero said:


> Which parameter controls the speed on a powerflex 700??


Preset speeds? AI from a PLC or PID loop to the drive? Manual on the HMI? A bit more info would help on what you are trying to do and with what...


----------

